

Justices Won't Hear Appeal of NY Internet Taxation - dshimy
http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/wireStory/justices-hear-appeal-ny-internet-taxation-21068231

======
dshimy
Looks like internet taxes are here to stay. We need to focus on simplifying
sales tax calculation and remittance.

